# contemporary painting



## sandru

Hey, When I say I am an artist, I use to be louder in voice. It's just because I am proud to say that. Pastel painting is something I love the most. But I have no clue how the contemporary painting came into me. Contemporary art has become the art of today. I really want to know more about it.I am in search of contemporary paintings. I just came to know about a contemporary painting in Toronto. Any idea about it? Is it inspiring?


----------



## Abdushakur

sandru said:


> Hey, When I say I am an artist, I use to be louder in voice. It's just because I am proud to say that. Pastel painting is something I love the most. But I have no clue how the contemporary painting came into me. Contemporary art has become the art of today. I really want to know more about it.I am in search of contemporary paintings. I just came to know about a contemporary painting in Toronto. Any idea about it? Is it inspiring?


According to Wikipedia in regards to Contemporary (Modern) art/ists:

"Their art is a dynamic combination of materials, methods, concepts, and subjects that challenge traditional boundaries and defy easy definition. Diverse and eclectic, contemporary art as a whole is distinguished by the very lack of a uniform, organising principle, ideology, or ‘ism.’ Contemporary art is part of a cultural dialogue that concerns larger contextual frameworks such as personal and cultural identity, family, community, and nationality."
_________________________________________

*Their art is a dynamic combination of materials, methods, concepts, and subjects that challenge traditional boundaries and defy easy definition*

This merely means that there is no solid framework or rubric that supports the work being made, unlike former art movements which were clearly defined, the Modern/Contemporary art movement really has no foundation or purpose.

*Diverse and eclectic, contemporary art as a whole is distinguished by the very lack of a uniform, organising principle, ideology, or ‘ism.’*

This is basically saying that Contemporary art is the multiculturalism of art. It dilutes rooted beliefs and cultural preservation by detaching itself from definition, rendering the work practically meaningless.

As it is written, it lacks uniform or no order, it is not supported by any organizing principle, ideology or 'ism' meaning, it is meaningless. It is art without any depth, without soul, designed as a consumer product to be sold. A good game if you can make your name known and all you want is money. Contemporary art is business, not art.

*Contemporary art is part of a cultural dialogue that concerns larger contextual frameworks such as personal and cultural identity, family, community, and nationality.*

How, after what was stated regrading the basis of Contemporary art, can it then be part of any social dialogue? What concern could it have for any larger contextual framework especially regarding anything personal, involving cultural identity, family, community or nationality if it seeks to detach itself from uniform(family/community), organizing principle (cultural identity), ideology (beliefs) or 'ism's (nationality/patriotism)?

In order to understand this, we need to analyze and look into the history of the Modern Art movement and what it sought to accomplish, who were its patrons, artists and so forth. This is another topic for another discussion which is in itself extremely interesting.

Also from Wikipedia:

*Post-modern, post-structuralist, feminist, and Marxist theory have played important roles in the development of contemporary theories of art.*

This is the underlying force behind Modern/Contemporary art.

It is this artists opinion that Modern/Contemporary art and its movement is the systematic destruction of what is artistic expression. It is a divide and conquer tactic, removing the artist from their self and their work, and this is achieved through digital mediums today that are heavily pushed in the institutionalized organizations that condition the artist for Modern/Post-Modern/Contemporary society. It is as if they remove all thought process, all belief and substance from the artists in order to produce this meaningless form of art.


----------

